# will Model3 be possilbe to haul a caravan?



## boram parks (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi everyone.
Im the person who 've been waiting model3 in south korea. i want to share my wonder that model3 can carry a camping caravan. how do you think? i want to hear your opinion or facts about my wonder.

Thank you.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

boram parks said:


> Hi everyone.
> Im the person who 've been waiting model3 in south korea. i want to share my wonder that model3 can carry a camping caravan. how do you think? i want to hear your opinion or facts about my wonder.
> 
> Thank you.


Considering that Tesla has the X as the official "towing capable" Tesla and the 3 is smaller than the S, I would guess that it would not officially support towing anything in the 3. At least not in the US or EU. However, towing is usually a local regulation so. Who knows what would be allowed in your market.


----------



## Polly Liversalts (Jul 9, 2016)

Spoke to Tesla sales showroom about this and they stated, highly unlikely!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon confirmed there will be a towing hitch option for Model 3. Maybe only for bikes but there's always a slight chance it will be class 2 capable.

Check out @elonmusk's Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/716708661024804866


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Elon promised a towing hitch, NOT an accessory hitch (though we might get that as well). So, you should be able to tow with your model ≡.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## boram parks (Oct 17, 2016)

Thank you all guies. I've been obtain ing very helpful information because of kind and smart people at model3 owners club.


----------



## AutoMcD (Nov 8, 2016)

I'll be adding the hitch for sure. I use a small trailer to pick up drywall and plywood, etc.. and this is in a tiny RWD sport car. I'm sure the 3 will do just fine if you respect the rated weights (which we probably won't find out until late production)


----------

